# Third time lucky the charm



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Freeway for the third time is now safely tucked up in my spare room .. THIS time the windows are shut and strapped with cable ties... if he gets out now i give up.

ill make appointment to have him de nutted asap , and of course his shots .

I also had a long chat with him about the advantages of being a neutred house cat especially since winter has arrived hopefully he has taken my sage advice to heart and will be a good fleabag .

He looks good , but then i have been feeding the bugger for over a year now .. and I see plenty of ticks but will deal will then at the vet .

hold thumbs this so and so stays put


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, that's good news, Carol! I hope the little rascal knows a good deal when it's offered to him.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Still safe and sound :lol: booked for wednesday ... happily he has decided the cat carrier is a good place to snooze isnt that obliging of him :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's great news. You sure do have a way with animals, Carol.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Haha, I agree he should know a good thing when it's offered to him


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

poooooo... Its been so long since I had an entire male in the house I had forgotten how strong their urine is ...... this one gasses me every time I go and clean his tray .....

he allows me to stand near him while he eats ... I dont think he is feral .. he doesnt have that wildness my ferals had .. I think this is more a domestic that has gone a bit wild ... so it shouldnt take long to tame him up a bit .....

and he is a singer .. at mealtimes I hear this racket coming out of his room ... din dins please :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Singing for his supper.... :lol:


----------

